# Betta fish going crazy!



## EdgyWolf (May 6, 2013)

Woah woah woah!!

I set up my new tank in the evening when it came in the mail yesterday and let it cycle over night. Of course flashy mister Buckshot is being his normal self. 

The moment I put him in the tank today he starts going crazy attacking the sides which I'm assuming he still thinks his reflection is another fish and just wants to rip it apart. He's acting so aggressive and crazy right now and I've not seen him get THIS crazy since I got him roughly 2 weeks ago. Seriously is there any way I can get him to calm down or should I just give him more time to get bored of it or realize it's his own reflection.

Not really sure what to do.


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

Does the tank have lights? If not, and you have the room lights on, he is seeing his reflection and will keep attacking it until you get lights for the tank. The same is true if you have tank lights, but are keeping the room lights on. He will keep attacking his reflection until you turn the room lights on. If that doesn't help, you can put up some paper on the sides of the tank to reduce the reflection.


----------



## SerenaRena (Apr 27, 2013)

he sees his reflection


----------



## EdgyWolf (May 6, 2013)

*UPDATE:* I put a white piece of paper in the back of the tank and he's calmed down immensely. Glad he's not going crazy attacking his reflection anymore. He was dead set on doing that for a while.


----------

